# Critique my buck and doe



## SamanthaB (Nov 15, 2013)

The first one is my 3 year old boer buck named Buddy, the second is my "3ish" year old boer doe name Jo (I didn't name her) they've both got great muscle on them but what do you think of their conformation?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I see a lot of good breed character in both of them. You should expect nice babies. Is your doe's udder OK? It looks a little weird in the picture on the right side.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree!  ^


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't even see the buck's build under his muscle!  It looks like the doe has two teats on the left though.


----------



## SamanthaB (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes she just got weaned off of a baby but it always goes back to normal after a little while


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Really like that buck. 


As for her udder- this June, there was a 50% boer doe at a show. She had an udder like this. Saw her at another show in September, and her udder was the same. Might want to look into something to help it just in case.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

How does two teats go back to normal?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What do you mean? It looks like 1/2 of her udder is a lot different than the other.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, but I'm also seeing two teats on the near side.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

zebradreams07 said:


> Yeah, but I'm also seeing two teats on the near side.


That is not a fault in a Boer. The other side is the scary one.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not technically a fault but there's no benefit to it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

There is too if you want to leave more than 2 kids on her and it's functional. I never leave more than 2 kids on anyway, but know people who do and love their does who are 2/2.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

zebradreams07 said:


> Not technically a fault but there's no benefit to it.


 The only bad thing is, if they don't work.

Working 2+2 well separate, equals heaven. :angel:
They can feed up to 4 babies at the same time. If they are good milkers.

I have 2+2 's and 1+1's. 
When my does have trips, I never pull them, even the 1+1's, my does are good milkers, either way. The bad part with the 1+1 is that, 1 kid is fine with one side, while the other 2 kids fight over the one teat, cutting their sharp teeth into momma's teat, making a raw and painfully sore teat is horrible.

Some breeders don't have good milkers to cover all 3 kids, so they have to bottle feed,having 1+1 teated Does, it can be very inconvenient at times.

With a 2+2 momma the story is different, 1 to up 2 kids on each side, each have their own teat and there is no fight for one. I rather have the 2+2 teated well spread working teats, than the 1+1, just in case of triplets or quads.

I lost a nice Doe from too many kids scarring up her teat so badly, that scar tissue took over and her milk flow was no longer good in that teat. She was a 1+1 and not 2+2, it was devastating 

IMO 2+2 teats have benefits. ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see in the pic, that one side is 2+2 and looks normal. The other side of her udder looks filled and may need milking or she may have or had mastitis at one time. Or the kids nursed from one side. ect.

How long ago has her kids been weaned?

Otherwise not bad Goats at all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Some breeders don't have good milkers to cover all 3 kids, so they have to bottle feed,having 1+1 teated Does, it can be very inconvenient at times.


My goats are good producers/milkers... I just leave 2 kids on for 1. they grow better, and 2. it is way easier on the mom's udder, no matter how many teats they have! Like I said though, I know people who leave 3 on, and that works well for them. Yes it is inconvenient to have to pull 1+ as a bottle kid, but I like to do it that way.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have had 3 sets of trips on does that are 2x2 and 2x1. They finished out the same weights as those that were from singletons and twins. As was said, 2x2 functional, with good spacing, is no problem on boers. I wean kids at 10 weeks and the does bounce back quick. Also the kids grow out quicker for me when weaned.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

One of my Boer does has 1x1 and the other 2x2 cleanly separated. I see how nice 2x2 teats can be when having more than 2 kids 

Anyways, I would definitly do something about the one half of her udder. If not dealt with there is a possibility she can get mastitis (she could have it already, or have had it in the past) and that side of the udder could become non-functional. I may be a worry wart but I would do something about it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops we kinda got off topic. Let's get on track.

Now that I have more time, I will critique some with the pic provided.

Buck:
Goods:
good sideview rear good roundness. 
Has good horn span.
Looks to have decent length.

Bads:
.Needs a bit more width in the front.
.A little dipped in the topline 
.not sure about his tailhead drop he is hiding that line, so can't tell?
.Can't see his pasterns. 
.That is all I can give by that picture.

Doe:
Bad's: 
.I like to see a straighter topline
.too much tail head drop.
.One teat looks bad.
.Needs more leg depth (meat). 
.weak pastern in the front. 
.This is basically what I can go by and how I can judge her with what you have presented.

They aren't bad goats though.


----------

